# Chick Broken Leg?



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

So my mom got this little chick today. The farm store gave her for $2 cause of the leg. We have her in my room to keep an eye on her. I don't know if its broken or splayed or what. Should I try to splint it? When we touch her she gets up and kinda hops on one leg. Should I try to syringe her some water? 
Shes my little sisters first pet, but I don't know if she'll make it through the night. 
You can see how her knee(?) Is swollen and the bottom half of her leg and foot is twisted outward.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor little thing.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm surprised the feed store didn't give her to you for free. I haven't had good luck with chicks that have issues. Is she able move around by herself?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You can try splint it with an ice cream stick. but remember, if their legs have issues survival is minimal. Vitamine in the water and calcium. Do not syrynge water, you will drown her. put a bowl her size with a little colored water in and she will hydrate herself.
remember, mom teaches them so you must be mom. put grass seeds and crushed corn on the floor and peck at it with your finger. the same with water. peck at it with your finger.
If her leg doesn't look better in 48 hours, a vet may need to look at it.....


----------



## Kass (Apr 26, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm surprised the feed store didn't give her to you for free. I haven't had good luck with chicks that have issues. Is she able move around by herself?


Thats what I said! She shouldn't have payed for a chick that would probably die. 
Yes she can hop a little on one leg


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Well if she can move a bit by herself at least there's a little shred of hope. It's a slim chance though. I have heard that chickens that have had a leg amputated can do just fine, so maybe she'll learn to get along fine with only one functional leg.


----------

